# F4U-4 units in WWII



## Sgt. Pappy (Jun 2, 2010)

I've looked all over the net and I simply cannot find more than a couple F4U-4 units that served during WWII (before August 15, 1945). 95% if the pics I find of the F4U-4 are Korean War Corsairs.

If anyone has pictures of F4U-4's serving operationally in either Marine or Navy units before that August 15, 1945, I'd like to see them. If anyone has a list of Marine or Navy units with which the F4U-4 operationally served before that date, I'd appreciate such a list as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

I did come across this from Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - F4U-4 WWII Combat

*4s in combat were*
June 45
28 with VMF-212/MAG-14/Okinawa 
28 with VMF-222/MAG-14/Okinawa 
30 with VMF-223/MAG-14/Okinawa 
July
28 with VMF-212/MAG-14/Awase 
28 with VMF-222/MAG-14/Awase 
30 with VMF-223/MAG-14/Awase 
Aug 45
36 with VBF-6/USS Hancock
30 with VF-10/USS Intrepid
36 with VBF-10/USS Intrepid
36 with VBF-86/USS Wasp
36 with VMF-212/MAG-14/Awase 
32 with VMF-222/MAG-14/Awase 
31 with VMF-223/MAG-14/Awase


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow awesome. Thanks so much. Hopefully I'll be able to find some good pictures of F4U-4s from these units.

If anyone has more info/pictures, keep 'em coming!


----------

